# فولاذ البراغي



## أمين بكري (6 مارس 2012)

اريد مساعدتكم في معرفة نوعية الفولاذ الاكثر استخداما في صناعة البراغي


----------



## ديدين (8 مارس 2012)

تجد في هذا الجدول أهم المعادن لصناعة البراغي


----------



## أمين بكري (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------

